

Ask HN: IE Javascript Engine Simulator? - dpapathanasiou

I've got an ajax javascript that isn't running properly under all flavors of IE, according to several IE users and confirmed by http://browserlab.adobe.com<p>My environment is linux and Mac exclusively, so I cannot (directly) run IE.<p>Short of installing a Windows VM from virtualbox (or similar), are there any web-based javascript engine emulators where I could see IE's error console?
======
mbrubeck
I don't know of any emulator, but I've had success running IE under Wine on
Linux, using IEs4Linux: <http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page>

(Note: Google currently has a malware warning for that domain, so take
reasonable precautions, don't use an unpatched browser or OS...)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Thanks for the suggestion.

If I have to install anything on my machine, though, I'll just as soon go with
a windows VM from virtualbox.

I was hoping for something completely web-based, like jslint.com, but which
would reflect IE's javascript engine and error console.

~~~
geniepeg
Microsoft didnt write js engine well, I wont expect a simulator even. dnt
worry abt IE compatibility, Firefox is a go.

